# Emergency lighting [home]



## Illum (May 3, 2006)

Would it be a good idea to replace the kryption bulbs in the emergency lights [usually built into the exit sign] with cluster LEDs? and add a switch to conserve battery power if needed be?


Based on my observations with the frequent hurricane evacuations last year, the office inland [moms] we decide to ride out the storm...

the bulbs puts out little light and will last about 2 hour 30 minutes or so before it  dies....

I figured with cluster LEDs it would be better and not to mention last longer than 2.5 hours on a 12v 7ah battery


----------



## Morelite (May 3, 2006)

It is a great idea and most electrical / lighting suppliers have LED cluster lamps that are a direct fit for most emergency / exit lighting fixtures.


----------



## Illum (May 3, 2006)

looks like 10 LEDs per stack 4 stacks....40 LEDs per bulb...k, Ill look into it, 

Thanks for the speedy reply


----------



## Ken_McE (May 3, 2006)

Manufacturers use incan bulbs to help keep the initial cost down. The odds are excellent that LEDs would work better. I've modded several and am happy with the results.


----------

